# Lake Saint Mary's Catfish Basketball



## BigLunkerSOB

I'm sure others have seen this story, but a friend sent it to me in email and I had to share this one. Hell, these pics might be from someone on this site. Pretty Funny story! 

A Fish Story.........

A guy who lives at Lake Saint Mary's (60 miles north of Dayton, OH ) saw a ball bouncing around kind of strange in the lake and went to investigate. It turned out to be a flathead catfish that had apparently tried to swallow a basketball which became stuck in its mouth!!

The fish was totally exhausted from trying to dive, but unable to, because the ball would always bring him back up to the surface. The guy tried numerous times to get the ball out, but was unsuccessful. He finally had his wife cut the ball in order to deflate it and release the hungry catfish.


You probably wouldn't have believed this, if you hadn't seen the following pictures:

Be kinder than necessary because everyone bites off more than they can chew sometime in life...


----------



## Jjju187

That is hilarious, thanks for sharing the story


----------



## gryan1966

Sorry but its not from GLSM

http://www.snopes.com/photos/animals/catchfish.asp


----------



## H2O Mellon

Man this is the 3,123 rd time this has shown up.


----------



## mastercatman

H2O Mellon said:


> Man this is the 3,123 rd time this has shown up.


I agree, dead story! Ridiculous how long that has circulated and now it's from GLSM! LOL!


----------

